# You shouldn't really laugh at this...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

.... but I bet you do!

Click Here

:roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## mikett225 (Sep 1, 2005)

oops


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

He's gonna need more than "chipsaway" to fix it!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

His impressively stupid number plate speaks volumes...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

how the hell did he manage that?

ESP, ASR all switched off?

What a plonk.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Ouch, that is so


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Fairly old vid but very very funny. Goes nice with the Lambo stove on this board. Maybe they're brothers :lol:


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

What a bellend


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

At first I thought he had traction control switched on while trying to do a burn out. Plonker.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: I bet it was not even his car


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

He had only gone about 15 meters when he vered off track!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

He only took it for a test drive :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------

